# Slick Tricks and Arrow Selection



## ldmiller (Dec 23, 2009)

Just got a pack of 100gr Mags at Cabelas

........also found a pack of extra blades in the Bargain Cave that they gave me for 5 bucks

Also just ordered an all black z7........28" draw 70#

I was shooting Gold Tips, but wondered if you guys had any suggestion on a z7 and slick trick arrow

Thanks


----------

